# Daimond to Fisher MM(x) project...pics



## TJS

I am hoping the final result of this project will be a MM(x) system that I will adapt my old school 8 foot diamond (heavy sucker) to a MM(x) system for my 02 F-250 SD. I got a uppper and lower fisher MM frame on ebay cheap. It is is shipping, should be here soon. The Fenner pump was from my 85 Chevy. I got this idea from Nascar24/King of Diamonds, where he did this to a sidekick(mount the pump on the frame. Here are some picks of building the box. It is all alum. The heavy plate is under it and bolts to the pump. I have to find a spot to mount it on the frame. I might mount it to the lower A-frame. Not sure yet when I mock it all up. Verticle mounting would be cool too ala Insta-Act but I have to change the tank configuration around. I will be using a 7 pin semi truck connector for the control and a phillips 2 lug for the power. Lights will be connected with weatherpack connectors. 
Here are some pics.

This is the material. I have 24 bucks into it(angle). The rest was scrap.









The layout after the angle was welded and the lower plate.









Here is the bottom. This heavy steel plate will support the Fenner pump. This plate will have brackets welded to it when I find a good spot on the plow frame.









Here is the homemade sheet metal brake I made from scrap a while ago.









www.tjsperformance.com


----------



## TJS

Cont...

This is the layout of the top of the box. The lines are drawn for bending in the brake.









Not a bad bend for a homemade scrap unit.









Second Bend.









Just a little filing will get it even.









__________________


----------



## TJS

Cont...

Here is the pic. I have the sides cut and ready to TIG on. I will drill and tap holes in the angle so the upper box will bolt on. 









Stay tuned. I will post my project as I progress. Hopefully I will be ready for snow.

T.J.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

this is something new! i like it. always a fan of saving money by doing things yourself, you get to know your equipment better and you actually teach yourself a lot during the project. wait to see the finished product. keep up the good work


----------



## TJS

Here is the plow I am going to use for the conversion/swap. This thing is circa approx. early 80s. This beast is heavy. Uses horz. springs for the trip mechanism. It needs some TLC and paint but that is about it.
T.J.


----------



## Eyesell

Looks good, can't wait to see the end result


----------



## CAT 245ME

You know, I've seen the odd Fisher with a Diamond blade before.

I've often wondered why there isn't many members on here with Diamond plows, around here Fisher is #1 and Diamond #2.


----------



## TJS

CAT 245ME;583357 said:


> You know, I've seen the odd Fisher with a Diamond blade before.
> 
> I've often wondered why there isn't many members on here with Diamond plows, around here Fisher is #1 and Diamond #2.


My black truck in the picture uses a speedcast mount set up hooked to the Diamond Plow.
T.J.


----------



## evertonyardcare

*new truck*

nice


----------



## fedspunisher

Did you make that bender? Pretty neat design. Everything looks great! I really enjoy fab work and enjoying seeing and learning from other peoples work.


----------



## TJS

fedspunisher;586681 said:


> Did you make that bender? Pretty neat design. Everything looks great! I really enjoy fab work and enjoying seeing and learning from other peoples work.


Yes I made the bender. It is actually called a Brake.
Thanks.
T.J.
ps- more fab. work to follow this weekend. Hopefully will get the box all tigged together and drill and tap where the attaching bolts will reside.


----------



## TJS

More progress. Got the box completed. I started taking apart the Diamond Plow A-frame assembly and separated it from the plow. I am going to get this thing sand-blasted next week. Here are some pics of the box tigged together. A little rusty on the aluminum welding but it came out O.K.

T.J.





































Cont...


----------



## TJS

Cont...




























T.J.


----------



## TJS

Got some more work done today. This is the nity grity of converting the Diamond A-Frame to match the lower gear of the Fisher Minute Mount frame.
Where the A-frame mounts on the Fisher is about 1 1/2" difference (Diamond is wider).
So here is goes. Broke out the plasma cutter and cut away. I then ground the ends as square as I can get it. I started the mock up (see wood). I need to lengthen the A-Frame as well. I need to get about a foot or so of 2x3x1/4" wall rectangle tubing tomorrow. I should have this fully welded by next weekend. After that strip the plow and paint it. I need a couple trip springs as well.





































Cont...


----------



## TJS

Cont...










T.J.

www.tjsperformance.com


----------



## TJS

Did not really get much done this weekend. Too many other "to-do's".
I did get some steel for the A-Frame. Everytime I buy steel it seems to go up. I got 4 feet of 3 x 2 x 1/4"wall and it was 42 bucks.
I also needed new angle cylinders. Mine were shot and rotted. I got these beefy ones (free from a buddy who had them laying around). The cylinders are 2.0" vs 1.5" diameter. They are a little longer than the stock ones but that is no big deal. I will make new stops if I need to.
T.J.


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher

gorgeous welds... did you pick that headgear for minute mount up off ebay?? i was gonna do a hydraulic minute mount conversion then found a sweet deal on a minute mount 1.. Nice project!


----------



## TJS

6.5LTDFisher;598153 said:


> gorgeous welds... did you pick that headgear for minute mount up off ebay?? i was gonna do a hydraulic minute mount conversion then found a sweet deal on a minute mount 1.. Nice project!


Yes I got it on E-bay for 195.00 new. Shipping was a little steep but still a pretty good deal for new when others were selling these for 250.00 for used and rusty.
I have a couple days off from work later this week and I will be finishing the mod on the A-frame.
T.J.


----------



## sweetk30

when modifying the aframe why not move the angle ram mounts back a bit. 

take and figure out the diffrence from stock to the new beefy ones and move them back a bit and reweld. be real easy at this point and look super also.


----------



## TJS

Got some more work done today. Lining this up was more difficult than I thought. This is the second design. The first design took me most of the day and I scrapped it and started over. This is what I ended up with. Full welds and maybe some gusseting tomrrow.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

I did the full weld and then started the mockup. I also cannot use the aluminum box that I made for the cover on the pump. Packaging prohibits me from doing so. I make a plate to mount the pump on the frame. I have to make this pump verticle. I need to change the pickup tube around. I also want to put an elbow on the filler cap if I can find one or make one somehow. Anyway I added 5 inches to the length of the A-Frame. I thought it was going to be too long. I mocked it up and the truck only dips 1 inch and does not seem that bad. 
Here are pics. Next up wiring and paint. Then I am done with this project. I have only about 220 bucks into this project so far. 
T.J.


----------



## TJS

cont...


----------



## TJS

cont...


----------



## TJS

cont...


----------



## sweetk30

you look like you know what your doing. but i have a question on the a frame ext job. 

did you but and weld or once mocked up 45* the joints and then full weld? 

reason i ask is i saw a failure this sumer. was 2x3 box tube trailer tounge that slides out and stows away when trailer is parked. it was on a vendor trailer like at fairs selling food. but anyway he was going down the road and the trailer tounge broke off. droped the front of the trailer in the blacktop at around 55-60 mph. lucky no one was hurt. 

i had to do a temp fix for them to get it off the road and to fair. then he had local fab shop make new one. but what i found was butt welds and vary min penitration. along with no fishplates or gussets anywere. 

we know that that section of the aframe take a lot of pressure. so just dont want to see the thing fall off on ya. looks good by the way. keep up the mods. ussmileyflag


----------



## TJS

I am going to "strap it" with some plates as well. I am not done yet. 
Took the plow springs apart and got the trip edge off as well as the cutting edge. I loaded it on the truck and it will be off to the sand-blaster tomorrow. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## f250man

that looks really good I hope it works as good as it looks for you this winter.


----------



## mike psd

looks great man alot of work i hope that you have plenty of snow to used it this winter :redbounce


----------



## Banksy

Do you prefer Diamond blades over Fisher? Did you already have the Diamond blade and it was cheaper this way? Looks great! I have been slowly putting my MM together. Used a blade from a conventional Speed Cast set up, got the a-frame and mount from a buddy. I think I have like $400 into it so far.


----------



## TJS

Banksy;603792 said:


> Do you prefer Diamond blades over Fisher? Did you already have the Diamond blade and it was cheaper this way? Looks great! I have been slowly putting my MM together. Used a blade from a conventional Speed Cast set up, got the a-frame and mount from a buddy. I think I have like $400 into it so far.


First I would not pay 2500.00 for a used Fisher MM2 plow ever. Second I have had this plow of my 85 Chevy and before that it was on my 79 Blazer over 10 years ago. Third, if you can see in the pics this thing is so much stouter and heavier duty than a Fisher MM(X)anyday. This plow was built way back around 1979 when steel was steel. You just cannot compare the moldboard/ribs and steel of todays plows period.

By far the best reason I am doing this is because this plow owes me nothing. I have used this plow for over 15 years and when I got it I got it for 300 bucks. I beat the hell out of it and made money with it as well. I know this is a lot of work but I have some free time and I have the equipment to get the job done. I bought a used curtis last year and was going to put it on my 02 F-250 but did not like it and sold it twice for what I bought it for. I am taking that money and putting it into this project. By the time I am done I will have about 500 bucks into it with sandblasting and painting with some new hyd. hoses and springs. Not bad compared to a new or used one.
T.J.


----------



## Banksy

Makes sense. Nice work.


----------



## TJS

Got the plow back from the sandblaster. They did a great job. I found a couple of pin holes and fixed them. I also welded a D-Ring so I can move this thing around the yard easier. Here are some pics.
T.J.


----------



## sweetk30

i will be first to ask i think. how much for the full blast job?


----------



## Big Dog D

TJS;603828 said:


> Third, if you can see in the pics this thing is so much stouter and heavier duty than a Fisher MM(X)anyday. This plow was built way back around 1979 when steel was steel. You just cannot compare the moldboard/ribs and steel of todays plows period.
> 
> T.J.


I was on board with you right up to this statement. The engineering on todays plow's are far superior to the old ones.

Tell us. What is the difference between the steel of today versus the steel of 29 years ago???


----------



## TJS

Big Dog D;610042 said:


> I was on board with you right up to this statement. The engineering on todays plow's are far superior to the old ones.
> 
> Tell us. What is the difference between the steel of today versus the steel of 29 years ago???


Google China vs US Steel and you will get your answer. China's Iron Ore is crap. Period. China steel has made it's way to the US. Get my point. I can tell when I am Welding China Steel vs North American Steel. It's not the plow manf. fault but it is used by them and many other US Manuf.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

sweetk30;609771 said:


> i will be first to ask i think. how much for the full blast job?


250.00 with the trip edge part. I made an excel spread sheet to keep track of what I spent. I also included in my spread sheet the purchase and sale of a Curtis 8 footer I bought last year and sold it this year. So with that said I have 441.00 into it right now. I have to get some trip springs though.
T.J.


----------



## sweetk30

thanks for the price man.


----------



## M&M

Keep us updated! Is it painted yet?


----------



## TJS

M&M;614003 said:


> Keep us updated! Is it painted yet?


Not painted yet. I figured I would give a seller on E-bay a try. I orderd yellow urethane paint/hardener and reducer along with self etching primer and paid for it Oct 7. I never received it or any communication for 2 weeks. I gave the seller a negative and then the seller contacts me. I just had him send my money back. What a waste of time waiting.

I picked up some SEM self etching primer and SEM RUST-SHIELD paint and hardener at the local bodyshop supply place yesterday. The can even has a description :Fisher Yellow. 
I wanted the Nason Urethane stuff but was really way out there in price. 
I will take more pics as I progress.
Thanks.
T.J.
ps-gotta get this thing done, it is getting cold.


----------



## M&M

I reconditioned my old MMI plow a few years ago and the painting was the easiest and most enjoyable step. I will not sand blast anything ever again. Very tedious.


----------



## TJS

Made a relay panel that will mount to the raditor support solidly. I found a piece of scrap alum. and bent it up. I then located the existing bolt holes on the radiator support and turned up some bushings. Then tig welded them to the back of the plate and counter bored them. The bolt head in the picture is how I held the bushing in place while welding. I am building my own light wire harness like I had in my old truck. The Dick Cepek relay will control my lights on my headache rack. I will be making a clear plastic cover for this panel as well to give it some protection. Here are some pics.


----------



## TJS

Pics cont. I know some will say why put so much effort and take so much time. Answer: cause I can, and I hate sloppy work that takes little effort and thought. I can't stand relays hanging or even cable tied to other wires. 
T.J.


----------



## TJS

Primed and painted the blade today. I will paint the trip edge and the A-Frame tomorrow. I used SEM Fisher snowplow yellow. Diamond color is almost the same. It was 100.00 for the hardner and the paint. The self etching primer was 40.00 by Nason/Dupont. I painted 3 coats on the plow. I have about 1/2 gal or less left over of the Yellow. Here are some pics.


----------



## TJS

Pic...


----------



## nickv13412

looks mint, very very nice welds by the way, ive been working on our TIG at work lately trying to improve/teach myself a bit more. Getting better, hoping that one day my welds will look as good as yours do. Nice job on everything - Nick


----------



## TJS

nickv13412;621433 said:


> looks mint, very very nice welds by the way, ive been working on our TIG at work lately trying to improve/teach myself a bit more. Getting better, hoping that one day my welds will look as good as yours do. Nice job on everything - Nick


Thanks. I am a self taugh TIG welder too. If you are ever going to be in my area shoot me a PM and we will fire up the Miller Dynasty 300 machine...
T.J.


----------



## M&M

The paint looks awesome! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## nickv13412

TJS;621520 said:


> Thanks. I am a self taugh TIG welder too. If you are ever going to be in my area shoot me a PM and we will fire up the Miller Dynasty 300 machine...
> T.J.


Alright cool, thanks a lot for the offer! - Nick


----------



## M&M

Final pics for the peeps? For some reason I feel like I was building it right there with you.


----------



## YardMedic

After all the work, who's gonna want to plow with that thing & scratch it all up! With the primer pictures, I was hoping you were going for a silver paint job, but the yellow is flawless. I'm amazed at how similar the newer style Fishers have the redesigned pivot points on the plow like your older Diamond always has. I know it gives the blade so much more stability. Great job on everything


----------



## TJS

Thanks all. I am putting it together this weekend providing my new trip springs are here.
I will hopefully get some action pictures up.
T.J.


----------



## FordFisherman

Hey TJ- Just checking on the progress. Did the springs show up?


----------



## TJS

FordFisherman;632493 said:


> Hey TJ- Just checking on the progress. Did the springs show up?


Nope. Not a happy camper right now. I emailed them for the status. No answer yet.

T.J.


----------



## FordFisherman

TJ- You want me to send "the boys" to pay a visit to your supplier?


----------



## sjosephlawncare

Man, the paint job on my truck isn't that nice. excellent job


----------



## John Mac

Tj, you are no rookie, this is not your first day.


----------



## RepoMan207

where did you get the springs from?


----------



## TJS

John Mac;640905 said:


> Tj, you are no rookie, this is not your first day.


Ha, is this a good or a bad thing. I am getting the springs locally now. I should have them tomorrow. Somehting so simple but a pain to get. I built the wire harness this past weekend and mounted the home made switch panel to the home made center console. I will take pics soon and post them up.
T.J.


----------



## Gerry125

Wow! this is the first time I've seen this post and what a kick ass job you're doing:salute:


----------



## FordFisherman

TJ, How's the project coming along? Interested to see the finished product.


----------



## TJS

I will have it done this weekend. The harnesses are built. I just have to run the headlight harness. I will make a final post when I am done. This was a big project to say the least. I should have started it a long time ago cause it was really cold this past weekend working outside.
T.J.


----------



## Eyesell

Boy oh Boy, great job, looks very good. I have to say that was a lot of work but wotht it !!


----------



## TJS

Update
I also wanted to be able to shut all the power off to the plow pump/harness and the plow lights as well. I had a Moroso battery switch but finding a place on later model trucks is next to impossible to mount anything. So I took the battery tray out, and made a simple bracket and welded it to the tray. I was going to paint the tray all nice/nice but in the essence of time I just painted the bracket and the weld. Also notice the backet I made to hold the relays for the plow headlights. The Dick Cepek relay will be for my headache rack lights (that's yet another project). Also note the pump orientation was originally horizontal. I had to make it verticle so the plastic hyd. tank does not work (it leaks). I have a steel one on order (horizontal too), but I am going to weld a bung for the vent set up. Should be here Tuesday along with new Hyd. lines.. 
Here are some pics.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

Pic


----------



## Bernie Lomax

Nice work. I hope it works as well as it looks! How many hours total did you put into the project?


----------



## Humvee27

Nice job....this is what I love seeing, someone self reliant enought to just get a job done...I'm envious of your tig welding, I've never done it....I started with gas then stick now using mig most of the time...good job again.


----------



## TJS

Bernie Lomax;665359 said:


> Nice work. I hope it works as well as it looks! How many hours total did you put into the project?


LOL. I don't know and really don't want to find out...hehe.Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## FordFisherman

Nice job TJS. Now all we need is some snow. Its either 20 and clear or 35 and rain around here. Looking forward to some action pics when we finally get some. Good luck with it.


----------



## ATouchofGrass

Wow, great welding skills! Where abouts in Fairfield are you? I grew up in Springdale, Stamford..


----------



## TJS

ATouchofGrass;671970 said:


> Wow, great welding skills! Where abouts in Fairfield are you? I grew up in Springdale, Stamford..


Right off of 95 near FFld University.

Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

*Converting Horixontal to Verticle Tanks*

Ok as you can see in the pic I still had my plastic horizontal resivior. It needs a vent to work properly. When I mocked it up and tried it with the plastic one it just poored out of the vent cap when I let the plow back down. So I called some Fenner dealers and told them what I want to do. Mount the pump vertically and if they have any tanks that would work. All I got was um duh you can't do that it wont work, the are designed to be horizontal cause it says it in the book. I told the person on the other line thanks for the help. I then found a steel tank on Suplus Center.com. It still was designed for horizontal with the O-ring opening size I needed. 30 bucks later and some fitting later it is at my door. I then mocked the tank up and figured out where the vent should be. Fired up the hole saw and TIG welder and had at it. I was running out of daylight so I could not finish what I wanted to taday. I will be 100% done tomorrow and ready for snow. It just goes to show you when you have people say it can't be done it really can....
T.J.


----------



## TJS

More Pics. I have to get some "blue fluid" tomorrow and finish up running the lines.
Oh and yes I will be fabricating up a cover for this as well.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

DONE. Let it snow.

T.J.


----------



## sno commander

looks great, nice job on the paint job, those welds look really good. hopefully we will get some snow here in ct sometime soon


----------



## M&M

It looks really nice. Good luck with it this year and thanks for all the updates.


----------



## groundbreakers

TJS;676745 said:


> DONE. Let it snow.
> 
> T.J.


all you need now it a small LCD screen tv /monitor and storm tracker built into the wooden box ... great setup ...


----------



## sjosephlawncare

Nice job, and great welding/fabrication work


----------



## iceyman

very nice job man..... wanna fab me up one of those things...lol


----------



## FisherVMan

You certainly love a good project................ again your work is fantastic ........great job!


----------



## sweetk30

wow 2 year old thread


----------



## STIHL GUY

im just seeing this for th first time. that plow looks great and i hope its working out well for you


----------



## TJS

Wow bringing this one back up from the dead. Yes the plow is doing great. Not one problem with this plow at all...knock on wood. All the plow people always take a second look at it wonder that it is not a Fisher but kinda looks like one, LOL.

I did make another modification to it. I put a bigger CC/revolution pump in it. A lot faster now.


----------



## sweetk30

oh so you couldnt leave it alone working good n all. just had to make more power i see how it goes. modify it till it blows :laughing:


----------



## stg454

Very Nicey done.


----------



## KMBertog

looks great! what a awesome project to be able to do. my mechanical skills are nowhere even close to trying to do something like that, ha ha!


----------



## Sabsan84

awesome plow build!! what did you use to paint the plow and what type of paint did you use, looks great, I have a new fisher, but want to put a nice new coat of paint on the front of the blade after the season for good measure. thx


----------



## TJS

Sabsan84;1220972 said:


> awesome plow build!! what did you use to paint the plow and what type of paint did you use, looks great, I have a new fisher, but want to put a nice new coat of paint on the front of the blade after the season for good measure. thx


See post #43 and you will have the answer you are looking for.
Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

Wow, just read through the whole thread great job! Thumbs Up


----------



## CSaley

nice work! best of luck with it


----------



## Bones357

Pretty awesome! 

I am envious of your skills. I wish I could do things like that. I love figuring out how to solve problems in the manner you did. People who ask "Why?" just don't get it. It's just not something you can easily explain.Thumbs Up

Definitely worth the necro-post!


----------



## DareDog

any recent pics of it?


----------



## joshg

just read this...awesome.


----------



## TJS

DareDog;1222377 said:


> any recent pics of it?


Not understanding your Boston avatar and you are from NY.

Anyway. Here is a video. Also have more videos on my youtube page.


----------



## sweetk30

http://www.semproducts.com/

but i didnt find the fissher yellow or find the part# from your can on the search. and i was going to use this for my 2 blades this year. :crying:


----------



## TJS

sweetk30;1223107 said:


> http://www.semproducts.com/
> 
> but i didnt find the fissher yellow or find the part# from your can on the search. and i was going to use this for my 2 blades this year. :crying:


I know I noticed that too. Looks like they dropped the color. I did scrape this blade up last week. I peeled a piece of 3/8 flat bar that was on the ground. It was 8" wide and 20ft long. Well it almost stabbed a hole in the blade and scraped the paint. Time for a repaint this summer.


----------



## 19 F250 in NH

TJS said:


> First I would not pay 2500.00 for a used Fisher MM2 plow ever. Second I have had this plow of my 85 Chevy and before that it was on my 79 Blazer over 10 years ago. Third, if you can see in the pics this thing is so much stouter and heavier duty than a Fisher MM(X)anyday. This plow was built way back around 1979 when steel was steel. You just cannot compare the moldboard/ribs and steel of todays plows period.
> 
> By far the best reason I am doing this is because this plow owes me nothing. I have used this plow for over 15 years and when I got it I got it for 300 bucks. I beat the hell out of it and made money with it as well. I know this is a lot of work but I have some free time and I have the equipment to get the job done. I bought a used curtis last year and was going to put it on my 02 F-250 but did not like it and sold it twice for what I bought it for. I am taking that money and putting it into this project. By the time I am done I will have about 500 bucks into it with sandblasting and painting with some new hyd. hoses and springs. Not bad compared to a new or used one.
> T.J.


I have read and looked at your project up to this point, I have my answer to my Fisher vs Diamond thread. I also understand your old school thinking too. I feel because I plowed back in that time and with better made plows I know where your coming from. Thanks


----------

